# IR remote code



## firemandan (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can find out what IR remote code the 922 is set for or how to change it? I cannot get my logitec remote to work on the 922.....Or maybe I should say that I cannot get it to continue to work. I have got it working on two occasions, but when I go back and update the remote to make changes to it, the 922 will suddenly stop working. I know it is an IR remote code problem because that is how I fixed it the first time it happened (had to use my 722k remote to do it), but I cannot get it working now to save my life. Anyone?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The IR remote code that the 922 uses is 1


----------

